

Ask HN: Is there a big startup scene in KL? - philers

I&#x27;ve got contrasting reports online about the extent to which there are growing opportunities for start-ups in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.<p>Some people paint the city as a backwater - not enough VC money, too small internal market, and too much dominance by corporations and outsourcing.<p>On the other hand - there are events like the maker faire, which is growing, and a sense of buzz around KL start-ups making the most of the cheap manufacturing costs and good levels of English.<p>Which is true? Anyone know anybody in KL who has tried to start a business?
======
diehell
I live in KL, i think the government are promoting technopreneurship in a lot
of ways in Malaysia, mostly concentrated in Kuala Lumpur and the big cities,
however i don't really know the effectiveness of the endeavors.

There are such as: [http://www.mymagic.my/](http://www.mymagic.my/),
[http://www.1met.org/](http://www.1met.org/),
[http://www.startupmalaysia.org/](http://www.startupmalaysia.org/)

and there's a paper about strengthening entrepreneurship in
Malaysia.([http://www.mansfieldfdn.org/backup/programs/program_pdfs/ent...](http://www.mansfieldfdn.org/backup/programs/program_pdfs/ent_malaysia.pdf))

There's even hackerspace in Johor Bahru, Malaysia.
[http://www.hackerspacejb.org/](http://www.hackerspacejb.org/)

It is still young scene in KL, i hope it'll grow.

------
kinkora
hey philers,

i use to follow the malaysian startup scene (i lived there for a number of
years) and while both sides have valid points, it is my opinion that it is
what you make it out to be. I.e. if you are positive about it, you'll see a
good side of it and if not, you'll see all the bad things about it.

Generally speaking, in my experience, malaysia is a good platform if you like
your startup to be based in Asia without being too expensive (Singapore) and a
good sizable english speaking population.

Note: I did a quick google-fu and found a good write-up by this guy who is a
founder of a blogging advertising platform and a microblogging app:
[http://www.timothytiah.com/2014/02/22/5-things-you-may-
not-k...](http://www.timothytiah.com/2014/02/22/5-things-you-may-not-know-
about-the-startup-scene-in-malaysia-and-singapore/)

